# tranny swap ka24de for a g35 six speed



## kynismo (May 7, 2009)

Just wondering if anybody has put the g35 tranny in a 240sx with the ka in it. My 240sx tranny is starting to go out. I just want to know if anybody has done it and what would i need thanks.


----------

